# Looking For Some Advice On Flash Drives Keychain Attachments



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

Not sure if this is the right forums but I am looking for some advice on USB Flash Drives and a way for me to attach them to my keychain.

As some of you might know, Sandisk and other companies do not provide the key ring or a way to attach Flash drives to a key chain anymore. My old sandisk drives however still have the rings while the new ones just have the metal rod where you can attach something to it.

I have looked online and read about using lanyards or something to do so but all the lanyards I have found are for necks or are a few feet while i just need them to be around a few inches at least.

I have seen this video: 




I wonder if you know where I can find one similar to that or something better so I can keep my drives onto a keychain rather then carrying them in my pocket (which I will lose).


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

What is wrong with the one shown in the video?

Also, I have the same flash drive shown in the video, and I just fed some fishing wire through the loop and tied a knot. It goes on my keychain just fine.


----------



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

I am actually trying to find the same product he used in the video, the lanyard one but can't seem to find one that only a few inches, not several feet.


----------



## thurst (May 2, 2012)

Something like this? http://www.amazon.com/Duracell-Illu...f=sr_1_58?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1336003278&sr=1-58

Sorry, that video you posted was taking forever to load on my phone so I only got the gist of it.


----------



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

I am actually looking for the lanyard/keychain to attach to the end of the drives. All the new flash drives I have has no way to attach to a keychain at the moment (no more keyrings or anything like in the old days).


----------

